# Who else loves fingerstyle acoustic?



## Chumple Spuzz (Aug 17, 2010)

When I'm not playing my 8 string, I'm playing an acoustic guitar and writing fingerstyle songs. Its easy to say that i listen to as much Andy Mckee as i listen to Meshuggah. That being said, I'd love for any fellow fingerstyle lovers here on SS check out my compositions! Please tell me what you think!

BobPokrzywa - Tracks - SoundCloud

And anyone else who writes and records acoustic fingerstyle should share here too!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow this stuff is awesome!!! How has no one commented on these songs or thanked this post? For shame, ss.org!


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 19, 2010)

Beautiful stuff!


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Aug 19, 2010)

BigPhi84, thanks so much dude! i'm super flattered. 
Noyjeloot, thanks very much! I just listened to your song Clock, thats some wicked awesome guitar work, and i shall be downloading it!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 20, 2010)

listening to your songs right now. im towards the end of the first one and i like it! i would love to be fluent in fingerstyle someday but i dont have an acoustic to work with.

just curious, what tuning(s) did you use those these songs? im still searching for one that i really love. i still have to try DADGAD and then the full 5ths thing.

have you heard of the artists Michael Mandrell or Erich Avinger? Those two and a few other classical players came to a small town near me several months ago and put on an amazing concert. I'd highly recommend checking out their stuff. this did this song at my show and i got it on video but the quality is better on this one. hope you like it.



edit: i liked all 4 of your songs! im much more of a minorish key guy so vancouver and running water were my favorite two.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Aug 21, 2010)

SYLrules88, thanks so much! i'm glad you liked them, and that you appreciated the tonality of vancouver and running water especially. 

all 3 of the songs besides A Lark are in FACFCF tuning, and i believe vancouver is that with a capo on the first fret. i probably should remember that and a lark is in DADF#BD tuning. 

i've never heard of these 2 guitarists, but i'm happy that you've shown them to me now. i love true classical guitar like that, its great to see some genuinely talented guys in that field. i wish i could do PIMA style like that.


----------



## MrMcSick (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL. I love how the "PIMA" abbreviation for classical fingering is also the abbreviation for "Pain in my Ass!!!"


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 21, 2010)

Great tunes, I loved them!! +1 for some killer fingerstyle!

From an acoustic standpoint, I grew up on Hedges, Kottke, De Grassi, Ackerman, Renbourn, Klugh, Parkening, and anything else I could get my hands and ears on, the new guys are great too 

I've been loving ADADGAD on my acoustics lately 


Shad


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Aug 24, 2010)

MrMcSick said:


>




oh man, i LOVE dallas green. thats such a beautiful song. coming home is one of my favorite by him.



BigPhi84 said:


> LOL. I love how the "PIMA" abbreviation for classical fingering is also the abbreviation for "Pain in my Ass!!!"


^so agreed. hahahaha...it is simply not an easy task. i'm proud of using my thumb heavily.


shadscbr said:


> Great tunes, I loved them!! +1 for some killer fingerstyle!
> 
> From an acoustic standpoint, I grew up on Hedges, Kottke, De Grassi, Ackerman, Renbourn, Klugh, Parkening, and anything else I could get my hands and ears on, the new guys are great too
> 
> ...


thanks so much! i appreciate the compliments so much, especially from a michael hedges fan.  he was really a brilliant player and composer!

ADADGAD? wicked awesome! seven string acoustic would be so awesome to try, do you like it? because now i want to play one very badly.


----------



## natspotats (Aug 25, 2010)

aw maze ing!


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Aug 25, 2010)

natspotats said:


> aw maze ing!



thanks so much!


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 25, 2010)

Chumple Spuzz said:


> I saw Hedges in the early 90's at Lebanon Valley College, that show changed my guitar outlook forever...RIP MH
> 
> As far as the 7 string acoustics go, yes I do love them. I wasn't sure how the low string would be without an amp, but it rings out surprisingly well. My custom has a soundport that fires right at my face & ears, the low droning notes rumble out of the port beautifully. imho- the soundport is one of the greatest options available to improve acoustic sonic bliss. It's like taking your ear off and putting it right in front of the soundhole. The harmonics and overtones feel very alive.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 25, 2010)

shadscbr said:


> Kronbauer BRW w bearclaw top, bevel (Amazing comfort!!), and soundport. 26.75" scale 2" nut width
> 
> Here is the Breedlove 7





. Those guitars are beautiful works of art! If you don't mind, can you PM me how much they costed?


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks BigPhi84...PM'd 

Shad


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Aug 25, 2010)

shadscbr, thats so cool! it mustve been a real thrill to see michael hedges live. if i could meet one dead person, he might be it. just to talk with him about music and hear him perform would be SO cool. 

i assume you may like andy mckee's music too, i just got to see him perform about a month ago and got to meet him afterwards. genuinely nice guy, he accepted a cd with my acoustic music on it too. hopefully he's had time to listen to it haha.

WHOA. those are both incredibly beautiful. i'd love to try a guitar with one of those side-soundports, that would probably put songwriting in a whole new perspective to hear all the undertones brought out right in front of you with a whole new clearness. that beveled back corner of the kronbauer must be incredibly comfortable, do you like it? 
and i have a breedlove 12 string right now that i positively adore, i cant imagine playing a 7 string one. must be great thanks for sharing those pictures!


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 25, 2010)

+1 for McKee, did he play his fanned fret 7 string acoustic live?

Maybe you will be part of Candyrat someday 

The bevel is something that will be on every custom acoustic I order in the future. It feels better than I thought it would, and I had high expectations to begin with 

Shad


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Aug 25, 2010)

shadscbr said:


> +1 for McKee, did he play his fanned fret 7 string acoustic live?
> 
> Maybe you will be part of Candyrat someday
> 
> ...



unfortunately, he did not, he started out with his 6 string multi-scale, then onto the harp guitar, then to his baritone. but i'd so love to see him play the 7 string. i actually didnt know he had one!

and you think so man? thanks so much! i hope to be. it may be a long shot but with some hard work and determination etc etc...i can get there. haha

but that bevel sounds sweet then that way, you dont have to leave a stupid mark on your arm when youre done playing!


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 25, 2010)

Chumple Spuzz said:


> but that bevel sounds sweet then that way, you dont have to leave a stupid mark on your arm when youre done playing!


 
Right on...no more purple forearm groove 

Shad


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 25, 2010)

whoops, my bad on the Mckee 7 string. For some reason I thought his multiscale was a 7, i just youtube'd him, and it is a 6....doh!! 

I guess I really wanted it to be 7 


Shad


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 26, 2010)

Chumple Spuzz said:


> When I'm not playing my 8 string, I'm playing an acoustic guitar and writing fingerstyle songs. Its easy to say that i listen to as much Andy Mckee as i listen to Meshuggah. That being said, I'd love for any fellow fingerstyle lovers here on SS check out my compositions! Please tell me what you think!
> 
> BobPokrzywa - Tracks - SoundCloud
> 
> And anyone else who writes and records acoustic fingerstyle should share here too!



Im the same friend! been listening to acoustic fingerstyle since i was a wee lad, and had the pleasure of seeing Andy McKee and Antoine Dufour live a few years ago. i love my 8 string and meshuggah as well. i've written and recorded a few songs a few years ago, but i've lost some inspiration since sadly... anyhow what i have written can be found here Samuel Rowe *now on chillout Vol. 26 please buy!!* on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
Manchester is the only one im proud of, the other were written when i was 15/16 and i think it shows.. plus the quality sucks. neat to find someone with similar taste


----------



## AcousticMinja (Aug 26, 2010)

Fingerstyle = best acoustic music IMO.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Aug 26, 2010)

ibanezsam4, thats really cool man! now i that there is more than 1 of me haha! i checked out your music and its great. i really like manchester, its got a good beat to it, and a really inspiring melody. thanks for sharing that with us, man!
acousticminja, i agree.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Aug 26, 2010)

shadscbr said:


> whoops, my bad on the Mckee 7 string. For some reason I thought his multiscale was a 7, i just youtube'd him, and it is a 6....doh!!
> 
> I guess I really wanted it to be 7
> 
> ...


well, we can only hope he picks up the 7 string fever soon...i mean, its about time. i believe i've seen Craig D'andrea play a 7 string multiscale acoustic before, but i may be wrong...


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 26, 2010)

Chumple Spuzz said:


> well, we can only hope he picks up the 7 string fever soon...i mean, its about time. i believe i've seen Craig D'andrea play a 7 string multiscale acoustic before, but i may be wrong...



 

i love this instrument


----------



## Nonservium (Aug 26, 2010)

@ OP: I really enjoyed your tunes man, very well done.

@ those 7 string acoustic shots:


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 27, 2010)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> i love this instrument




Thanks Ibanezsam4, I knew that guitar existed somewhere. I really need one of those 

Shad


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks nonservium!

ibanezsam4, thanks for putting up that video. i knew i saw it somewhere! thats a great song, and an awesome guitar to play it on.


----------



## Cadavuh (Sep 9, 2010)

this thread is full of awesome music


----------



## Acoustik (Oct 23, 2010)

Just curious how anyone else with an acoustic 7-string finds intonation of the "additional" low string - I've struggled with finding the correct setup for the last few years with my Schwartz Pinnacle 7. (Pictures of the prototype and my guitar can be seen at the Schwartz Guitars website).

The guitar has a 26-inch scale, and I'm currently using a .070 string tuned to G or A. (Currently GDADGAD....).

I'm convinced that multi-scale is a must here. 26-inches is just not long enough for the bottom end, and 26 is already at the limits for the high end.

Jeff


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been practicing fingerstyle on my own lately and trying to develop my own style. I find it pretty challenging however considering that I take most from the likes Justin King and Andy Mckee and whatnot. Do you guys know any online lessons or books, hell even maybe some other artists that would help in developing more techniques? I'm speaking mostly of slapping and popping along with harmonics and whatnot.

Thanks!


----------



## Acoustik (Oct 27, 2010)

Vicki Genfan has a good video available online through Truefire titled "3D Guitar", as does Matt Brandt with "Slap, Frail and Thump".

Jeff


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Oct 28, 2010)

^ thanks a lot, I might actually just buy them both and see what else I can learn!


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Mar 25, 2011)

hey guys, just wanted to show you that i've recently filmed myself playing most of my acoustic songs and they're on youtube.
YouTube - BobPokrzywaMusic&#39;s Channel

PLEASE feel free to subscribe, drop a comment, share with your friends, whatever! i'd totally appreciate it. tell me what you think of my new songs!


----------



## Explorer (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice Breedlove! PM me the prices you got on both those guitars, friend. I've been thinking of going the Emerald 9-string or 8-string route, but like that there are more options out there.

----

Mike Hedges was a great guy, and always interesting to talk to. I was very sad when he passed on. Although Will Ackerman gave him a home on a label with like-minded artists, I have no doubt that he would have changed things regardless of where he landed. 

I always felt sad when people weren't able to handle Hedges heading in new directions. "Stop singing and just play that acoustic!" *laugh* The fact that he had so many ideas to explore was exciting, even if every one of those ideas didn't appeal to me. 

I also think that he really helped reopen the doors for people like Leo Kottke. 

Heavy mental, indeed.


----------



## shadscbr (Mar 26, 2011)

Acoustik said:


> Just curious how anyone else with an acoustic 7-string finds intonation of the "additional" low string - I've struggled with finding the correct setup for the last few years with my Schwartz Pinnacle 7. (Pictures of the prototype and my guitar can be seen at the Schwartz Guitars website).
> 
> The guitar has a 26-inch scale, and I'm currently using a .070 string tuned to G or A. (Currently GDADGAD....).
> 
> ...


 
I agree, intonation is a tricky thing to balance, and the multi scale solution sounds good to me too. I'm working with a local builder right now to build me a fanned fret hollowbody/acoustic hybrid kind of instrument...i'll let you know if the fan helps 

Shad


----------



## shadscbr (Mar 26, 2011)

Chumple Spuzz said:


> hey guys, just wanted to show you that i've recently filmed myself playing most of my acoustic songs and they're on youtube.
> YouTube - BobPokrzywaMusic&#39;s Channel
> 
> PLEASE feel free to subscribe, drop a comment, share with your friends, whatever! i'd totally appreciate it. tell me what you think of my new songs!


 
I really love your playing...the new songs are making a very nice saturday morning soundtrack, Thanks! 

Shad


----------



## Skyblue (Mar 26, 2011)

Chumple Spuzz said:


> hey guys, just wanted to show you that i've recently filmed myself playing most of my acoustic songs and they're on youtube.
> YouTube - BobPokrzywaMusic&#39;s Channel
> 
> PLEASE feel free to subscribe, drop a comment, share with your friends, whatever! i'd totally appreciate it. tell me what you think of my new songs!


That's some great stuff man! subscribed  
Your guitar looks tiny compared to you


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks so much skyblue and shadscbr, i'm glad you guys like it!


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Oct 17, 2011)

hope this isn't considered rude to bump this, but I thought I'd share my facebook music page with everyone if they want to go like it... check out free downloads and videos there!
facebook.com/bobpokrzywa
hope you enjoy it.
Seriously, put up your personal compositions or favorite fingerstyle stuff up here!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 17, 2011)

You had me at fingerstyle...


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Oct 17, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> You had me at fingerstyle...



its a wonderful thing.


----------



## Stemp Fester (Oct 19, 2011)

Tommy Emmanuel destroys you with harmonics...
http://youtu.be/xjm70BXlTL4
...and then gets a little bit country
http://youtu.be/k38trYKCy-c


----------

